# Thirtytwo 32 tm3's?? (Team 3) Info?



## Ghost of Alka

Best Thirty-two boots I've ridden. I've been on the hunt for a Kaiju replacement since Nike went out of business and I think I found them. Your riding preferences seem somewhat similar to mine.
MSRP will be $450. Compared to the TM-Two, it will have an upgraded Elite liner, increased heel hold, multiple arch support options, and flex bars you can slot into the boot to stiffen them up if you want. WITH the flex bars in, they're roughly the same flex as a TM-Two. WITHOUT the flex bars, they are a medium flex, in between the Lashed and TM-Two, which was exactly what I wanted.


----------



## ek9max

Ghost of Alka said:


> Best Thirty-two boots I've ridden. I've been on the hunt for a Kaiju replacement since Nike went out of business and I think I found them. Your riding preferences seem somewhat similar to mine.
> MSRP will be $450. Compared to the TM-Two, it will have an upgraded Elite liner, increased heel hold, multiple arch support options, and flex bars you can slot into the boot to stiffen them up if you want. WITH the flex bars in, they're roughly the same flex as a TM-Two. WITHOUT the flex bars, they are a medium flex, in between the Lashed and TM-Two, which was exactly what I wanted.


Good to hear! These are the boots that I'm most excited in trying next season. Except for the burton step on photons 

How did you find the sizing?

I'm a size 9 in most boots, TM-2 in a 9.5 was way too small, size 10 were too big.....


----------



## linvillegorge

I have the TM2s and they're awesome. Anyone know if Thirty Two might switch it up and go with an actual rubber sole? The foam sole saves a few ounces, but I'd gladly gain a few ounces to also gain a bunch of grip for hiking. The TM2s are a bit sketch hiking around in them.

Not interested in the upgraded liners, arch supports, etc. The first thing I do when I get a new pair of boots is ditch the liners and insoles anyway. I'm just buying a shell.


----------



## ek9max

linvillegorge said:


> I have the TM2s and they're awesome. Anyone know if Thirty Two might switch it up and go with an actual rubber sole? The foam sole saves a few ounces, but I'd gladly gain a few ounces to also gain a bunch of grip for hiking. The TM2s are a bit sketch hiking around in them.
> 
> Not interested in the upgraded liners, arch supports, etc. The first thing I do when I get a new pair of boots is ditch the liners and insoles anyway. I'm just buying a shell.


This might be the first boot that you actually use the liner and insoles. They are really hyping it on the TM3


----------



## linvillegorge

ek9max said:


> This might be the first boot that you actually use the liner and insoles. They are really hyping it on the TM3


Possibly, but I doubt it. The only boot that ever actually fit me straight out of the box was the Salomon F22 and I still used aftermarket insoles. Particularly when it comes to insoles, there's just no one size fits all solution.


----------



## ek9max

linvillegorge said:


> Possibly, but I doubt it. The only boot that ever actually fit me straight out of the box was the Salomon F22 and I still used aftermarket insoles. Particularly when it comes to insoles, there's just no one size fits all solution.


These ones have multiple inserts to customize the insole. And they market this liner to never pack out. Maybe I'm being too optimistic.


----------



## linvillegorge

ek9max said:


> These ones have multiple inserts to customize the insole. And they market this liner to never pack out. Maybe I'm being too optimistic.


I think you are. Everything will pack out given a long enough timeline. Though, I gotta say, these Remind Solutions liners are really, really damn resilient. I've put two full seasons on them and they still ride like they're brand new out of the box.

And honestly, I don't get the point of beating your head against the wall to try to come up with a footbed with a bunch of different inserts to customize it. There's a ton of different aftermarket footbeds on the market for $30-40 and everyone has their favorites. Just put one of those worthless paper thin POS's in there and sell me a cheaper boot and I'll go buy my personal favorite.

Since I found the Solutions, I've started just buying whatever traditional lace mid-stiff boot I can find for the cheapest price. The TM2s were the right price. @snowklinger bought the wrong size and hooked a brother up for the price of a few slopeside brews.


----------



## ek9max

linvillegorge said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> 
> These ones have multiple inserts to customize the insole. And they market this liner to never pack out. Maybe I'm being too optimistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are. Everything will pack out given a long enough timeline. Though, I gotta say, these Remind Solutions liners are really, really damn resilient. I've put two full seasons on them and they still ride like they're brand new out of the box.
> 
> And honestly, I don't get the point of beating your head against the wall to try to come up with a footbed with a bunch of different inserts to customize it. There's a ton of different aftermarket footbeds on the market for $30-40 and everyone has their favorites. Just put one of those worthless paper thin POS's in there and sell me a cheaper boot and I'll go buy my personal favorite.
> 
> Since I found the Solutions, I've started just buying whatever traditional lace mid-stiff boot I can find for the cheapest price. The TM2s were the right price. @snowklinger bought the wrong size and hooked a brother up for the price of a few slopeside brews.
Click to expand...

What insoles are you using?


----------



## timmytard

I have Superfeet & put em in every pair of boots.

They pretty much crush any boots stock insoles.
That I've seen anyway, there may be some brand that's better but I have yet to see them.

Oh wait, except the 32 Primes I bought last year.
They are the first insoles that measure up to superfeet.

The amount of cushioning is crazy.
With a plastic heel cup and special dampening rubber from NASA or some shit in the heel.

Only problem, their sizing was all fucked up.
I bought 9's thinking they would pack out perfect.
But they were so fucking short in the toe.
I had to take out the super thick stock insoles and put in the much thinner Superfeet insoles.

Even that, wasn't enough.
They're just too damn small.

Thought if I used the thick stock insoles in a different pair of booties they'd get packed down a bit?

Nope not one bit.

So, I'm still on my Prime's from the year before.
Which are awesome, I love em.
That's why I bought the next year's model.

Backfired d'oh.

So I have a minty fresh pair of size 9 Prime's 
If anyone wants a pair.

They are super kick ass boots, they're just more of an 8.5 than a 9.


TT


----------



## Nivek

TM3s are definitely stiffer than TM2s, and beefier built so they're likely to brake down a little slower than TM2s. And 32 fit is a shitshow, if you can't try them on don't bother ordering unless you wanna return twice. The footbeds won't be on the same level as Superfeet or customs, but they are the best stock insoles in snowboarding for sure.


----------



## Decade190

Nivek said:


> TM3s are definitely stiffer than TM2s, and beefier built so they're likely to brake down a little slower than TM2s. And 32 fit is a shitshow, if you can't try them on don't bother ordering unless you wanna return twice. The footbeds won't be on the same level as Superfeet or customs, but they are the best stock insoles in snowboarding for sure.


Wait the tm3's are stiffer?
I presume that's with the rods inserted?

32 reckon flex 6 for tm3 and 8 in tm2 (9 in xlt). 

I'm hopin tm3 will fit nicer out of box with new liner and hold heel down better. 

Someone mentioned tm3 has better heel hold. How are they achieving that? Same lacing etc by looks of it


----------



## timmytard

Nivek said:


> TM3s are definitely stiffer than TM2s, and beefier built so they're likely to brake down a little slower than TM2s. And 32 fit is a shitshow, if you can't try them on don't bother ordering unless you wanna return twice. The footbeds won't be on the same level as Superfeet or customs, but they are the best stock insoles in snowboarding for sure.


Did you not see the side by side comparison of the stock Prime's insole against the SuperFeet?

32's are better imo.
Three maybe four different density foam, with a little gel?
And 3 times as thick.

I put them in my regular shoes to see if they would compress a bit, no luck.


TT


----------



## linvillegorge

Never been a huge fan of Superfeet. I do use them in dress shoes, etc. that can't accommodate a thicker footbed. My go-to footbeds for boots (both snowboard and hiking) are either the Sole Ed Viesturs or the Remind Medics. I rate them about equally.


----------



## timmytard

linvillegorge said:


> Never been a huge fan of Superfeet. I do use them in dress shoes, etc. that can't accommodate a thicker footbed. My go-to footbeds for boots (both snowboard and hiking) are either the Sole Ed Viesturs or the Remind Medics. I rate them about equally.


I don't think I've used any other insoles other than Superfeet.
Not saying they're the best by any means.

They do look pretty simple.

They're just better than almost every stock one I've seen.
Minus the Prime's.
Not sure which 32 boots have these ones in em?
Plus I'm sure they change a bit every year?


TT


----------



## Nivek

Decade190 said:


> Wait the tm3's are stiffer?
> I presume that's with the rods inserted?
> 
> 32 reckon flex 6 for tm3 and 8 in tm2 (9 in xlt).
> 
> I'm hopin tm3 will fit nicer out of box with new liner and hold heel down better.
> 
> Someone mentioned tm3 has better heel hold. How are they achieving that? Same lacing etc by looks of it


I rode them in January. Thems and the Adidas Tactical ADV are the stiffest lace boots I've been in. Heel hold is a buzz term. Any new high end boot will claim that. As for better fit, that's all relative. They won't pack out as much as your normal 32 though since the liner is multi density EVA and PU. Think Burton infinity liner. Which also means the fit needs to be more exact as now heat molding will be a little less effective. 



timmytard said:


> Did you not see the side by side comparison of the stock Prime's insole against the SuperFeet?
> 
> 32's are better imo.
> Three maybe four different density foam, with a little gel?
> And 3 times as thick.
> 
> I put them in my regular shoes to see if they would compress a bit, no luck.
> 
> 
> TT


 I'm talking support. The prime footbeds had a c clip to support the heel and arch. Solid one piece builds like superfeet will pretty much always be more supportive.


----------



## Decade190

Nivek said:


> Decade190 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait the tm3's are stiffer?
> I presume that's with the rods inserted?
> 
> 32 reckon flex 6 for tm3 and 8 in tm2 (9 in xlt).
> 
> I'm hopin tm3 will fit nicer out of box with new liner and hold heel down better.
> 
> Someone mentioned tm3 has better heel hold. How are they achieving that? Same lacing etc by looks of it
> 
> 
> 
> I ride them in January. Thems and the Adidas Tactical ADV ate the stiffest lace boots I've been in. Heel hold is a buzz term. Any new high end boot will claim that. As for better fit, that's all relative. They won't pack out as much as your normal 32 thigh since the liner is multi density EVA and PU. Think Burton infinity liner. Which also means the fit needs to be more exact as there is now heat molding will be a little less effective.
> 
> 
> 
> timmytard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not see the side by side comparison of the stock Prime's insole against the SuperFeet?
> 
> 32's are better imo.
> Three maybe four different density foam, with a little gel?
> And 3 times as thick.
> 
> I put them in my regular shoes to see if they would compress a bit, no luck.
> 
> 
> TT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking support. The prime footbeds had a c clip to support the heel and arch. Solid one piece builds like superfeet will pretty much always be more supportive.
Click to expand...

The tm3's ride stiffer than tm2? That makes no sense. Is that with both support rods inserted presumably?
Don't see how they can market them as softer and 6/10 flex rather than 8-9/10 if so.


----------



## Nivek

Like I said, I rode them in January. It wouldn't be the first time that a brand changes something after the trade shows, but I haven't heard they are. 

It also wouldn't be the first time a brand markets something wrong. Burton puts 45% glass in the Cartel so they automatically call it stiffer than the Malavita. But it's not. For years Forum claimed the Youngblood softer than the Destroyer, but it wasn't. Marketing is marketing, try shit on and listen to reputable people's experience. If you only listen to brand marketing you'll spend a lot of money on new stuff. Good stuff? Maybe. But there's no guarantee. They use marketing to make sure something new makes its money, remember that.


----------



## Decade190

Nivek said:


> Like I said, I rode them in January. It wouldn't be the first time that a brand changes something after the trade shows, but I haven't heard they are.
> 
> It also wouldn't be the first time a brand markets something wrong. Burton puts 45% glass in the Cartel so they automatically call it stiffer than the Malavita. But it's not. For years Forum claimed the Youngblood softer than the Destroyer, but it wasn't. Marketing is marketing, try shit on and listen to reputable people's experience. If you only listen to brand marketing you'll spend a lot of money on new stuff. Good stuff? Maybe. But there's no guarantee. They use marketing to make sure something new makes its money, remember that.



Yeah makes sense. 

Presume you rode with both "rods" in? So the stiffest it gets?


----------



## ek9max

Nivek said:


> Like I said, I rode them in January. It wouldn't be the first time that a brand changes something after the trade shows, but I haven't heard they are.
> 
> It also wouldn't be the first time a brand markets something wrong. Burton puts 45% glass in the Cartel so they automatically call it stiffer than the Malavita. But it's not. For years Forum claimed the Youngblood softer than the Destroyer, but it wasn't. Marketing is marketing, try shit on and listen to reputable people's experience. If you only listen to brand marketing you'll spend a lot of money on new stuff. Good stuff? Maybe. But there's no guarantee. They use marketing to make sure something new makes its money, remember that.


How did you find them for comfort?


----------



## Ghost of Alka

Nivek said:


> TM3s are definitely stiffer than TM2s, and beefier built so they're likely to brake down a little slower than TM2s. And 32 fit is a shitshow, if you can't try them on don't bother ordering unless you wanna return twice. The footbeds won't be on the same level as Superfeet or customs, but they are the best stock insoles in snowboarding for sure.


I've been on the TM-3s since mid-January and, in my experience, they are softer than the TM-Twos, especially without the flex bars.



linvillegorge said:


> I have the TM2s and they're awesome. Anyone know if Thirty Two might switch it up and go with an actual rubber sole? The foam sole saves a few ounces, but I'd gladly gain a few ounces to also gain a bunch of grip for hiking. The TM2s are a bit sketch hiking around in them.
> 
> Not interested in the upgraded liners, arch supports, etc. The first thing I do when I get a new pair of boots is ditch the liners and insoles anyway. I'm just buying a shell.


Pretty sure the TM-TWO XLT has a rubber sole, no? I might be mistaken. 



Nivek said:


> Like I said, I rode them in January. It wouldn't be the first time that a brand changes something after the trade shows, but I haven't heard they are.
> 
> It also wouldn't be the first time a brand markets something wrong. Burton puts 45% glass in the Cartel so they automatically call it stiffer than the Malavita. But it's not. For years Forum claimed the Youngblood softer than the Destroyer, but it wasn't. Marketing is marketing, try shit on and listen to reputable people's experience. If you only listen to brand marketing you'll spend a lot of money on new stuff. Good stuff? Maybe. But there's no guarantee. They use marketing to make sure something new makes its money, remember that.


I know you're usually on point, but the TM-3s were never marketed to be stiffer than the TM-Twos. With the flex bars in, they're roughly the same. Without, they are softer. I have been running them without.

Additionally, I know heel hold is a marketing buzz word; however, the way heel hold system on the TM-3 is built in and integrated into the actual boot. If you look at the TM-Two, you'll see that the laces pull on those hooks that are attached on the outside of the boot and that is what tightens the boot around your foot. The design of the TM-3 incorporates this into the design, so when you pull on the laces, the entire shell of the boot is tightening around your heel, rather than basically compressing the boot from the outside.


----------



## Decade190

Ghost of Alka said:


> I've been on the TM-3s since mid-January and, in my experience, they are softer than the TM-Twos, especially without the flex bars.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the TM-TWO XLT has a rubber sole, no? I might be mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're usually on point, but the TM-3s were never marketed to be stiffer than the TM-Twos. With the flex bars in, they're roughly the same. Without, they are softer. I have been running them without.
> 
> Additionally, I know heel hold is a marketing buzz word; however, the way heel hold system on the TM-3 is built in and integrated into the actual boot. If you look at the TM-Two, you'll see that the laces pull on those hooks that are attached on the outside of the boot and that is what tightens the boot around your foot. The design of the TM-3 incorporates this into the design, so when you pull on the laces, the entire shell of the boot is tightening around your heel, rather than basically compressing the boot from the outside.


So all things considered, would you recommend the tm3 over the tm2? 
Does the new heel hold work?

thinking of holding off and getting the tm3 instead of some sale tm2s from the past season. More money but hoping its worth the upgrades.

thanks


----------



## Ghost of Alka

For me personally, I'd definitely recommend the TM-3 over the TM-Two. The heel hold does work, IMO, better than most of the other boots I've ridden. I think the only boot that beat it in that aspect was the 32 Session, but that has the BOA ankle strap thing that pulls your heel in/down.

$450 MSRP but worth it IMO.


----------



## ek9max

How did you find them for comfort? are they plush?


----------



## Ghost of Alka

What do you mean by 'plush'? I had no real foot pain, even during the initial break-in period, but that's my personal experience with them.
Running the large arch inserts on the foot beds. I'm very happy with them.


----------



## ek9max

Ghost of Alka said:


> What do you mean by 'plush'? I had no real foot pain, even during the initial break-in period, but that's my personal experience with them.
> Running the large arch inserts on the foot beds. I'm very happy with them.


that's good to hear. I guess my question was pretty vague. Some boots just feel plush like you're standing on marshmellows.


----------



## vodkaboarder

Anybody have any new info on these? I'm going to be riding at least sixty days this winter and I need something to replace the second pair of Nike DKs that I have destroyed. I love the DKs but fuck do they fall apart easily. I tried on a pair of TM Two XLTs last season but they felt a bit too stiff for my style. I'm hoping these TM3s might be a bit stiffer than my DKs and also a bit more durable. Also....if anybody has seen these anywhere going for less than the insane 450 dollar price let me know!


----------



## Salt Shaker

Nivek said:


> TM3s are definitely stiffer than TM2s, and beefier built so they're likely to brake down a little slower than TM2s. And 32 fit is a shitshow, if you can't try them on don't bother ordering unless you wanna return twice. The footbeds won't be on the same level as Superfeet or customs, but they are the best stock insoles in snowboarding for sure.


Would you say 32 typically run small? My mondopoint is 27 with a 4.3 width, so I should be in a 9EE . Brannock measures 10.5E. The smallest TM-Two I could fit in is an 11. My toes are pressed into the liner and my big toe touches the toe box of the boot. And this is after 6 or 7 hours of wearing them around the garage. I actually just emailed Avran asking if I should shoot for a lower size with wider width, or just run the TM-Twos since they are snug. Adidas sound promising....


----------



## speedjason

Just bought a pair of these. Man they are tight fitting out of the box. No joke about heel hold. There are two very prominent bumps by my achilles but because I have small heels they feel like they are not completely in the back of the boots. The bumps are pushing on the nerves around my achilles causing my feet to go numb.
Maybe I need to break them in more maybe they don't fit at all. I have Salomon F3.0 but the Thirtytwo's fit completely different.


----------



## alx9898

Ghost of Alka said:


> Pretty sure the TM-TWO XLT has a rubber sole, no? I might be mistaken.


TM-TWO XLT has Vibram soles. Been riding them the second half of this season and they're the best boots I've ridden. They're what I like though, stiff as hell.


----------



## thifs

*32 double boa fit*



ek9max said:


> Good to hear! These are the boots that I'm most excited in trying next season. Except for the burton step on photons
> 
> How did you find the sizing?
> 
> I'm a size 9 in most boots, TM-2 in a 9.5 was way too small, size 10 were too big.....


That's my problem!'m a size 8,5 in most boots, but I bought a double boa, thirty-two, in 9. The width is perfect, but my toe gets really pressed on the nail. Is there anything I can do to get more room for this?! i already cut a piece of the insole of . I know I should change the boot, but it's very complicated to me because i am in Brazil now.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

thifs said:


> That's my problem!'m a size 8,5 in most boots, but I bought a double boa, thirty-two, in 9. The width is perfect, but my toe gets really pressed on the nail. Is there anything I can do to get more room for this?! i already cut a piece of the insole of . I know I should change the boot, but it's very complicated to me because i am in Brazil now.


Cut or remove toenail

Heat mould with toebox/cap thing or use a piece of foam on your toe when heat moulding

watch BA's series on boot fitting 101...like below


----------



## thifs

tanks , it worked !!!!! "remove toenail"


----------



## wrathfuldeity

thifs said:


> tanks , it worked !!!!! "remove toenail"


It should be healed up in time for the northern season.:wink:


----------



## wikileaks

I had the TM-2 two years ago and they were way too stiff for me. i switched to the session boot last year and they were good for the first couple months but they were too soft and the outter material started to fall apart. Just bought the TM-3 boot and they are stiff now but after walking around in them for about 5 minutes I can tell they will be perfect all season. customizeable foot arch supports are clutch as well.


----------



## thifs

I solved my toe compress problem just using my old liners (burton) size 8,5 in my 32 size 9 !! now i am already for Steamboat !


----------

